# gravely decals



## markiemark (May 29, 2010)

Does anybody know where I could get all the decals on a 67 gravely? It has several. Throttle,forward,low and high pto, tank decal....ect.


----------



## damnoldyankee (Feb 28, 2009)

Go on e-bay and than go to the gravely listings, about 50 pages. There is always someone selling the decals .


----------



## gwbgravely (May 30, 2010)

Mark, Contact Craig Seabrook at [email protected]. He has the hood decals, but I am not sure about the other decals you need. He can probably put you in contact with someone else who has these decals.


----------



## gravley8123 (Mar 27, 2011)

thers a place i use in wv its called richards lawn an garden look up on googlr an it will take u rigt 2 his website if i was u tho i would call him thts wht i do thery aways treat me right


----------

